# La Viltà



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2008)

*La Viltà*

Chi considerate vili.... quali azioni hanno per voi il più alto tasso di viltà, lasciando perdere la viltà militare che spesso é solo paura di morire?
Visto che siamo comunque in un forum che tratta il tradimento, cosa considerate altamente vile nei comportamenti umani? 
A quale viltà neghereste ogni perdono?
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Aprile 2008)

A mio parere, vile è chi non si assume le proprie responsabilità, in qualsiasi campo, rinnegando le azioni compiute o non compiute, con l'aggravante magari di scaricare la colpa sugli altri.


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2008)

*quindi...*



giusy79 ha detto:


> A mio parere, vile è chi non si assume le proprie responsabilità, in qualsiasi campo, rinnegando le azioni compiute o non compiute, con l'aggravante magari di scaricare la colpa sugli altri.


Qualunque forma di azione, reazione fatta o mancata e tradimento rientrano in questa classifica?
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qualunque forma di azione, reazione fatta o mancata e tradimento rientrano in questa classifica?
> Bruja


Io penso questo: come uomini siamo naturalmente portati all'errore, probabilmente anche all'incoerenza, alla debolezza del non saper dire di no alle passioni, ai sensi, alla paura. 
Credo, però, che subito dopo subentri sempre e comunque una presa di coscienza, più o meno subitanea, e che, arrivati alla consapevolezza, si debba riconoscere i propri errori, laddove ci siano errori.
Chi, pur avendo capito di avere delle responsabilità, non le ammette e non le assume su di sè, mostra viltà, a parer mio.


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Io penso questo: come uomini siamo naturalmente portati all'errore, probabilmente anche all'incoerenza, alla debolezza del non saper dire di no alle passioni, ai sensi, alla paura.
> Credo, però, che subito dopo subentri sempre e comunque una presa di coscienza, più o meno subitanea, e che, arrivati alla consapevolezza, si debba riconoscere i propri errori, laddove ci siano errori.
> Chi, pur avendo capito di avere delle responsabilità, non le ammette e non le assume su di sè, mostra viltà, a parer mio.


Sì  é una distinzione accettabile!
Chi sbaglia ovviamente entra nell'errore umano, ma il comportamento conseguente ed il come si gestisce un errore offre veramente l'idea della stoffa del soggetto.  La reiterazione dell'errore o la negazione dell'inganno é sempre e comunque vile quindi denuncia un comportamento deresponsabilizzante che é sempre un po' vile e un po' immaturo.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (12 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chi considerate vili.... quali azioni hanno per voi il più alto tasso di viltà, lasciando perdere la viltà militare che spesso é solo paura di morire?
> Visto che siamo comunque in un forum che tratta il tradimento, cosa considerate altamente vile nei comportamenti umani?
> A quale viltà neghereste ogni perdono?
> Bruja



Bruja ... davanti a certe vigliaccate ci vuol coraggio, un gran coraggio ... un/una vile di razza, non e' da tutti bisogna ammetterlo.

Non sopporto la calunnia, la diffamazione ... specialmente quando si conosce bene l'innocenza del soggetto calunniato, e' una vera infamia.

Il perdono? 

Perdono (molto raramente) solo a chi Amo ... gli altri: Into culo alla Antonio Albanese che perdono


----------



## MariLea (12 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chi considerate vili.... quali azioni hanno per voi il più alto tasso di viltà, lasciando perdere la viltà militare che spesso é solo paura di morire?
> Visto che siamo comunque in un forum che tratta il tradimento, cosa considerate altamente vile nei comportamenti umani?
> A quale viltà neghereste ogni perdono?
> Bruja


Bella domanda, ma difficile per me rispondere, comunque ci provo.
A 20 anni ero intransingente, ora lo sono molto ma molto meno.
Nel tradimento, la viltà è anche paura... paura di rivoluzionare la propria ed altrui vita, paura di perdere una stabilità conquistata nel tempo, paura di ferire chi si è amato, ecc...
Non si nasce tutti eroi, ad ognuno la sua dose di paure...
A me è successa una cosa strana, dopo il tradimento ho metabolizzato e poi più nessun rancore... però il mio corpo non è riuscito a seguire la mente... e lo ha rifiutato per sempre...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Aprile 2008)

la viltà,per me, è l'incapacità di essere fedeli a se stessi.
l'unico codice che determina e codifica la viltà è il proprio.
essere vili è la cosa più terribile che possa capitare ad un essere umano
la considero una colpa imperdonabile-
per prima a me stessa


----------



## Old Jesus (12 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chi considerate vili.... quali azioni hanno per voi il più alto tasso di viltà, lasciando perdere la viltà militare che spesso é solo paura di morire?
> Visto che siamo comunque in un forum che tratta il tradimento, cosa considerate altamente vile nei comportamenti umani?
> A quale viltà neghereste ogni perdono?
> Bruja


La viltà più grande sta in cucina: RIGIRARE LE FRITTATE A PROPRIO USO E CONSUMO.


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> La viltà più grande sta in cucina: RIGIRARE LE FRITTATE A PROPRIO USO E CONSUMO.


Splendida metafora prof!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Eppure non so come cavolo si faccia a girare le frittate.... a me cadono per terra!!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (12 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Splendida metafora prof!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu sei ancora pura....

Non so per quanto ancora, visto il tono delle cose che stai scrivendo ultimamente... 

Ma sei ancora pura. 

Saresti la tipa ideale per il nostro Mr. Perfect....


----------



## Old Addos (12 Aprile 2008)

*Chissà*

Io detesto le discussioni ; forse , anche questa è una forma di viltà.


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tu sei ancora pura....
> 
> Non so per quanto ancora, visto il tono delle cose che stai scrivendo ultimamente...
> 
> ...


 
Non credo potrò mai piacergli.... A lui piacciono quelle stronze e impegnate...


----------



## Old Jesus (12 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non credo potrò mai piacergli.... A lui piacciono quelle stronze e impegnate...


Lui insegue quella stronza e impegnata che l'ha fregato: la sua ex.....

E la inseguirà una vita.....

Fermati, ragazzo !!!!! Dove vai ?


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Lui insegue quella stronza e impegnata che l'ha fregato: la sua ex.....
> 
> E la inseguirà una vita.....
> 
> Fermati, ragazzo !!!!! Dove vai ?


Appunto....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi dopo aver inseguito... ora voglio essere inseguita.... quindi.... movimento uomini, movimento!


----------



## Old Viola (13 Aprile 2008)

Viltà.. la prima cosa che mi viene in mente (e quella che più detesto) è quella di chi si approfitta della propria posizione.. di stronzo...

La viltà è quella di chi non sa affrontare la realtà guardandola in faccia, e di tutte le situazioni cerca sempre e solo il proprio comodo, fregandosene altamente degli altri e a volte facendone pure una filosofia di vita.

E' quello che vuole tutto ma non rinuncia a niente, salvo rimetterci la faccia e la credibilità, ma poi ritorce tutte le colpe agli altri: non è mai colpa sua.. era la situazione, erano gli amici che l'hanno mal consigliato, era quella che ha insistito.

Na vaffanc...!


----------



## Old Holly (13 Aprile 2008)

Per me la viltà è rappresentata da chi non si prende le proprie responsabilità e scarica sugli altri ciò che compie di sbagliato.
Vile è chi colpisce alle spalle, chi sfrutta i punti deboli delle persone per colpirle, ferendone sentimenti, fiducia e aspettative.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Bella domanda, ma difficile per me rispondere, comunque ci provo.
> A 20 anni ero intransingente, ora lo sono molto ma molto meno.
> Nel tradimento, la viltà è anche paura... paura di rivoluzionare la propria ed altrui vita, paura di perdere una stabilità conquistata nel tempo, paura di ferire chi si è amato, ecc...
> Non si nasce tutti eroi, ad ognuno la sua dose di paure...
> A me è successa una cosa strana, dopo il tradimento ho metabolizzato e poi più nessun rancore... però il mio corpo non è riuscito a seguire la mente... e lo ha rifiutato per sempre...


Ti quoto... e vi dico i vili spesso mi fanno meno paura dei coraggiosi...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Splendida metafora prof!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se non riesci a girarle al volo o con il movimento di polso...usa il coperchio della pentola!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2008)

siamo tutti vili
qualcuno è anche willy.


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> siamo tutti vili
> qualcuno è anche willy.


Qualcuno qua dentro è anche Pasini.....


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2008)

la viltà putroppo fa parte di noi.
Come per tante altre qualità/difetti la mancanza di coraggio non è condannabile perchè credo che sia frutto dei cromosomi e della cultura con la quale vieni cresciuto.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> la viltà putroppo fa parte di noi.
> Come per tante altre qualità/difetti la mancanza di coraggio non è condannabile perchè credo che sia frutto dei cromosomi e della cultura con la quale vieni cresciuto.


ma più che altro è capitato a tutti di esserlo almeno una volta...
è sempre più facile vedere la viltà negli altri che in se stessi.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma più che altro è capitato a tutti di esserlo almeno una volta...
> è sempre più facile vedere la viltà negli altri che in se stessi.


io l'unica volta che mi sono sentita veramente vile è quando ho detto una grande bugia.
basta. mai più capitato


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io l'unica volta che mi sono sentita veramente vile è quando ho detto una grande bugia.
> basta. mai più capitato


embè. lo sei stata anche tu almeno una volta.
alzi la mano chi non è mai stato vile.
io sono appunto anche willy (non pasini).


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma più che altro è capitato a tutti di esserlo almeno una volta...
> è sempre più facile vedere la viltà negli altri che in se stessi.


mi vergogno della mia viltà per le piccole cose.
Di fronte a situazioni importanti credo di essere coraggiosa, ma per tante piccole quotidianità sono vile


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mi vergogno della mia viltà per le piccole cose.
> Di fronte a situazioni importanti credo di essere coraggiosa, ma per tante piccole quotidianità sono vile


in che senso vile Brugolina?
perchè forse parliamo di viltà in maniera diversa.
tu sei tutto tranne che vile


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2008)

vile, senza coraggio, senza quella passione che ogni tanto ti aiuta ad essere meno vile.
Con la scusa che sono piccole cose non le affronto, in modo vile.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vile, senza coraggio, senza quella passione che ogni tanto ti aiuta ad essere meno vile.
> Con la scusa che sono piccole cose non le affronto, in modo vile.


è un modo elegante per dire paracula?


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Aprile 2008)

Io vile non sono mai stato. 
Crudo e stronzo, qualche volta...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io vile non sono mai stato.
> Crudo e stronzo, qualche volta...


non hai mai detto una bugia?
è viltà anche quella sai??


----------



## Bruja (14 Aprile 2008)

*Addos*



Addos ha detto:


> Io detesto le discussioni ; forse , anche questa è una forma di viltà.


Dubito.... se ritieni la discussione sterile é insofferenza, seiunitile perché non porta a nulla potrebbe essere supponenza (c'é a chi serve anche la discussione di facciata per esporre comunque le proprie opinioni ), se la discussione porta ad un risultato, l'estraniarsi potrebbe essere semplicemente non volerlo raggiungere. La viltà sarebbe contemplata solo nella certezza che il risultato possa danneggiarci e non permetterci un eventuale proseguimento di inganno o tornaconto.
Almeno questa é la mia idea.
Bruja


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un modo elegante per dire paracula?


forse..


----------



## Bruja (14 Aprile 2008)

*già*



Anna A ha detto:


> siamo tutti vili
> qualcuno è anche willy.


 
.... ma quel Willy paga sempre le sue scelte!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non hai mai detto una bugia?
> è viltà anche quella sai??


Chi non ha mai detto bugie ? Però credo si parlasse di altro... 

Sennò il topic mi sembrerebbe scontato....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Chi non ha mai detto bugie ? Però credo si parlasse di altro...
> 
> Sennò il topic mi sembrerebbe scontato....


non so.
Io ,come ho scritto ,l'unica volta in cui mi son sentita veramente vile è stata quando ho mentito per salvare il culo


----------



## Bruja (14 Aprile 2008)

*brugola*



brugola ha detto:


> vile, senza coraggio, senza quella passione che ogni tanto ti aiuta ad essere meno vile.
> Con la scusa che sono piccole cose non le affronto, in modo vile.


 
C'é molta confusione su questa parola, la viltà ha molti risvolti, quella verso sé stessi (da te menzionata) e quella perpèetrata verso gli altri.
Non si può fare una graduatoria, ma una mancanza che lede la tua integrità è sgradevole, ma se va a carico di altri diventa premeditata ed il suo peso morale é maggiore.
Ma stai tramnquyilla, la vita impedisce a chiun que di essere esente da qualche occasionale viltà, non fosse che con la scusa di non fare del male o non ferire....
Bruja


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so.
> Io ,come ho scritto ,l'unica volta in cui mi son sentita veramente vile è stata quando ho mentito per salvare il culo


Allora bisognerebbe distinguere tra bugia e menzogna (lo so che sono sinonimi, però bugia onomatopeicamente mi sa di cosa più leggera.....)


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> C'é molta confusione su questa parola, la viltà ha molti risvolti, quella *verso sé st*essi (da te menzionata) e quella perpèetrata verso gli altri.
> Non si può fare una graduatoria, ma una mancanza che lede la tua integrità è sgradevole, ma se va a carico di altri diventa premeditata ed il suo peso morale é maggiore.
> Ma stai tramnquyilla, la vita impedisce a chiun que di essere esente da qualche occasionale viltà, non fosse che con la scusa di non fare del male o non ferire....
> Bruja


vile verso me stessa. hai ragione.
E siccome sono un pò stronza è l'unica viltà che mi è venuta in mente.
verso gli altri non credo di essere vile, verso di me ogni tanto


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Allora bisognerebbe distinguere tra bugia e menzogna (lo so che sono sinonimi, però bugia onomatopeicamente mi sa di cosa più leggera.....)


io ho proprio coscientemente mentito.
A domanda ho risposto con menzogna
non mi ci far ripensare


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io vile non sono mai stato.
> Crudo e stronzo, qualche volta...


 
non limitarti.....+ di qualche volta.....ma in compenso sei adorabbbbbbbbbbbbbile e alla tua barbetta brizzolata si perdona quasi tutto....


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chi considerate vili.... quali azioni hanno per voi il più alto tasso di viltà, lasciando perdere la viltà militare che spesso é solo paura di morire?
> Visto che siamo comunque in un forum che tratta il tradimento, cosa considerate altamente vile nei comportamenti umani?
> A quale viltà neghereste ogni perdono?
> Bruja


 
Credo di essere stata coraggiosa in tutta la mia vita. E quando ho sbagliato ho pagato sulla mia pelle, anche troppo. Purtroppo ho incontrato tante persone vili, ma non ho mai perso la speranza e sono sempre andata avanti... La viltà maggiore è la fuga...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chi considerate vili.... quali azioni hanno per voi il più alto tasso di viltà, lasciando perdere la viltà militare che spesso é solo paura di morire?
> Visto che siamo comunque in un forum che tratta il tradimento, cosa considerate altamente vile nei comportamenti umani?
> *A quale viltà neghereste ogni perdono?*
> Bruja


Gli unici che davvero non possiamo perdonare siamo noi. La viltà peggiore è quella verso se stessi. Ed è la più subdola di tutte.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli unici che davvero non possiamo perdonare siamo noi. La viltà peggiore è quella verso se stessi. Ed è la più subdola di tutte.



Credo che tutti debbano avere la possibilita' di essere vili ogni tanto... poi certo il tutto dipende, ma ogni tanto sono un pochetto vile sapendo di esserlo... ma sono incoerente e lo so...


----------



## Bruja (14 Aprile 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli unici che davvero non possiamo perdonare siamo noi. La viltà peggiore è quella verso se stessi. Ed è la più subdola di tutte.


Sì può essere, spesso perdiamo di vista che per i nostri comodi siamo vili anche nel giustificare le nostre azioni..... qualche volta arriviamo a chiamarle "libero arbitrio"....
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sì può essere, spesso perdiamo di vista cher per i nostri comodi siamo vili anche nel giustificare le nostre azioni..... qualche volta arriviamo a chiamarle "libero arbitrio"....
> Bruja


Esatto... questo e' anche peggio che ammetere a se stessi di esser vili... anzi e' una cosa che non tollero, mettere tutto in conto a una presunta liberta'


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli unici che davvero non possiamo perdonare siamo noi. La viltà peggiore è quella verso se stessi. Ed è la più subdola di tutte.


e non per niente io sono anche willy.
perchè io mica ci credo a tutta questa consapevolezza di non essere vili mai..
per me siamo tutti vili ad assetto variabile.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che tutti debbano avere la possibilita' di essere vili ogni tanto... poi certo il tutto dipende, *ma ogni tanto sono un pochetto vile sapendo di esserlo*... ma sono incoerente e lo so...


...ma intendi, vile con te stessa?


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sì può essere, spesso perdiamo di vista che per i nostri comodi siamo vili anche nel giustificare le nostre azioni..... qualche volta arriviamo a chiamarle "libero arbitrio"....
> Bruja


Non ci assumiamo la responsabilità dei nostri atti. A parte inganni clamorosi a cui possiamo esser sottoposti (ma allora la nostra scelta è presa su basi non vere), e escludendo il caso (che ha un peso notevole), non possiamo e non dobbiamo accusare gli altri per quello che ci capita nella vita.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma intendi, vile con te stessa?


Qualche balla a me stessa la racconto...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ci assumiamo la responsabilità dei nostri atti. A parte inganni clamorosi a cui possiamo esser sottoposti (ma allora la nostra scelta è presa su basi non vere), e escludendo il caso (che ha un peso notevole), non possiamo e non dobbiamo accusare gli altri per quello che ci capita nella vita.


non è vero neppure questo. gli inganni sono come la sfiga... come fai a ripararti dalla sfiga?
è il non reagire che fa la differenza.. non gli inganni.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è vero neppure questo. gli inganni sono come la sfiga... come fai a ripararti dalla sfiga?
> è il non reagire che fa la differenza.. non gli inganni.


infatti ho citato ed escluso inganni e caso...mi sa che mi hai letto male.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qualche balla a me stessa la racconto...


vabbè, ma quello lo facciamo un po' tutti...dipende dalla frequenza e dall'entità delle balle. Se si esagera, non ci capiamo più un cazzo.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè, ma quello lo facciamo un po' tutti...dipende dalla frequenza e dall'entità delle balle. Se si esagera, non ci capiamo più un cazzo.


Se si esagera e' malattia...

ma non e' neache che tutti siamo cosi' limpidi, onesti e coraggiosi ne con noi stessi ne con gli altri..se cosi' fosse sarebbe una balla.. ecco perche' ho scritto che spesso sono i coraggiosi spesso a farmi paura...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè, ma quello lo facciamo un po' tutti...dipende dalla frequenza e dall'entità delle balle. Se si esagera, non ci capiamo più un cazzo.


il fatto è, Modi, che quando sei in palla vedi tutto in modo distorto.
sai... secondo me tu hai vissuto parecchio in trattenuta...
è facile confondere le cose, molto facile... specialmente se di mezzo ci sono dei sentimenti.
uno che ti frega al mercato lo smerdi subito e non ci pensi più... se a farti male è una persona che ami.. bè... prima di dire: HO CAPITO. ci metti del tempo e in quel tempo sai che miriadi di congetture costruisci nella tua testa?
ecco perché non è un cazzo facile non essere vili con se stessi...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se si esagera e' malattia...
> 
> *ma non e' neache che tutti siamo cosi' limpidi*, *onesti e coraggiosi ne con noi stessi ne con gli altri*..se cosi' fosse sarebbe una balla.. ecco perche' ho scritto che spesso sono i coraggiosi spesso a farmi paura...


Tutti? Praticamente nessuno....e comunque chi lo è non se ne vanterebbe. Se uno sta a menarsela sempre, vantando se stesso...vabbè, si è presentato.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il fatto è, Modi, che quando sei in palla vedi tutto in modo distorto.
> *sai... secondo me tu hai vissuto parecchio in trattenuta...*
> è facile confondere le cose, molto facile... specialmente se di mezzo ci sono dei sentimenti.
> uno che ti frega al mercato lo smerdi subito e non ci pensi più... se a farti male è una persona che ami.. bè... prima di dire: HO CAPITO. ci metti del tempo e in quel tempo sai che miriadi di congetture costruisci nella tua testa?
> ecco perché non è un cazzo facile non essere vili con se stessi...


Questo è certo. Almeno in alcuni aspetti della vita è così...in altri per niente.
Bisogna vedere se questa persona che tu ami, ti fa del male volontariamente e con perfidia.
Quasi mai è così. 
Però...quando capisci con chi hai a che fare...tutta la responsabilità delle scelte successive ricadono su di te. Li secondo me c'è davvero poco da girarci attorno, cara Anna.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutti? Praticamente nessuno...*.e comunque chi lo è non se ne vanterebbe.* Se uno sta a menarsela sempre, vantando se stesso...vabbè, si è presentato.


Mi paicerebbe crederti... ma in giro ce n'e' tanti che vanno sbandierando assoluta lealta'...pero' hai ragione sul fatto che si presentano da soli...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo di essere stata coraggiosa in tutta la mia vita. E quando ho sbagliato ho pagato sulla mia pelle, anche troppo. Purtroppo ho incontrato tante persone vili, ma non ho mai perso la speranza e sono sempre andata avanti... *La viltà maggiore è la fuga*...


Non sempre...a volte si fugge da cose che se affrontate fino in fondo ci provocherebbero troppo dolore...in tal caso diviene legittima difesa, non viltà...a mio parere eh!


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi paicerebbe crederti... ma in giro ce n'e' tanti che vanno sbandierando assoluta lealta'...pero' hai ragione sul fatto che si presentano da soli...


Appunto...chi dice di se stesso: sono leale, sincero, et...
Vabbè dai...è il peggiore  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Chi lo è davvero, non se ne vanta. Casomai, glielo dicono gli altri. 

Come quelli che se gli chiedi i difetti cominciano: non penso mai a me, sono troppo buono, troppo generoso, troppo...sto' cazzo!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non sempre...a volte si fugge da cose che se affrontate fino in fondo ci provocherebbero troppo dolore...in tal caso diviene legittima difesa, non viltà...a mio parere eh!


Ti quoto e aggiungo che spesso scappare e' la soluzione piu' saggia... stupido e' invece lottare guerre perse in partenza o comunque senza vincitore anche perche' quello non e' coraggio ma solo stupido orgoglio...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto e aggiungo che spesso scappare e' la soluzione piu' saggia... *stupido e' invece lottare guerre perse in partenza o comunque senza vincitore anche perche' quello non e' coraggio ma solo stupido orgoglio*...


Ah si? Se tu puoi scrivere ora su questo forum, è anche grazie a Leonida...ricordalo, irriconoscente!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah si? Se tu puoi scrivere ora su questo forum, è anche grazie a Leonida...ricordalo, irriconoscente!


Io credo sia grazie ai miei genitori se posso scrivere qua... in guerra la battaglia non e' mai persa finche' non e' finita... nella vita e' un po' diverso...ostinarsi in una lotta logorante sapendo che non ci sara' mai un vincitore lo trovo stupido


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Io credo sia grazie ai miei genitori se posso scrivere qua.*.. in guerra la battaglia non e' mai persa finche' non e' finita... nella vita e' un po' diverso...ostinarsi in una lotta logorante sapendo che non ci sara' mai un vincitore lo trovo stupido


No...perchè loro non hanno fabbricato computer...questi derivano da un modo di pensare. Che non è scomparso, ed anzi si è affermato in Europa anche grazie ad uno che si è ostinato in una lotta senza speranza.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No...perchè loro non hanno fabbricato computer...questi derivano da un modo di pensare. Che non è scomparso, ed anzi si è affermato in Europa anche grazie ad uno che si è ostinato in una lotta senza speranza.


Pero' io intendo lotte senza speranza all'interno delle relazioni... come se noi due stessimo insieme e benche' finita ci ostinassimo a lottare... la guerra non m'interessa... la guerra ha le sue leggi governate dall'onore e un credo spesso piu' forte dell'amore stesso...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' io intendo lotte senza speranza all'interno delle relazioni... come se noi due stessimo insieme e benche' finita ci ostinassimo a lottare... la guerra non m'interessa... la guerra ha le sue leggi governate dall'onore e un credo spesso piu' forte dell'amore stesso...


Ah ok...beh si. Li è diverso. Anche se, quando la relazione lo merita davvero, si può lottare. Ma solo se la relazione è ancora viva. Se l'amore è morto, se si avverte che è finita, allora no. Ma in quel caso, la guerra è conclusa. Il cuore, che è in quel caso il campo di battaglia, ormai è calmo.

p.s.: ci saremmo riempiti di mazzate


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però...quando capisci con chi hai a che fare...tutta la responsabilità delle scelte successive ricadono su di te. Li secondo me c'è davvero poco da girarci attorno, cara Anna.


Assolutamente d'accordo su questo.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah ok...beh si. Li è diverso. Anche se, quando la relazione lo merita davvero, si può lottare. Ma solo se la relazione è ancora viva. Se l'amore è morto, se si avverte che è finita, allora no. Ma in quel caso, la guerra è conclusa. Il cuore, che è in quel caso il campo di battaglia, ormai è calmo.
> 
> p.s.: ci saremmo riempiti di mazzate


Se e' stato un grande amore si tende a trascinarlo finche' realmente non e' brandelli... razionalmente la guerra sarebbe conclusa... e mozionalmente no...

PS: siamo sempre in tempo... non mettere limiti alla pazzia umana


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non sempre...a volte si fugge da cose che se affrontate fino in fondo ci provocherebbero troppo dolore...in tal caso diviene legittima difesa, non viltà...a mio parere eh!


Fedi preferisco annegarci nel dolore, passarci attraverso. Fa male ma ti rafforza. Altrimenti prima o poi ti ricade tutto addosso. Ed è peggio...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se e' stato un grande amore si tende a trascinarlo finche' realmente non e' brandelli... razionalmente la guerra sarebbe conclusa... e mozionalmente no...
> 
> PS: siamo sempre in tempo... non mettere limiti alla pazzia umana


Se emozionalmente la guerra c'è ancora...l'amore non è concluso. Magari è a brandelli...come Leonida quando scagliò la sua ultima lancia a Serse. Ma non è morto. La razionalità con l'amore non ha niente a che spartire.

p.s: anche questo è vero...siamo sempre in tempo. Non metto mai nessun limite, nè alla pazzia nè ad altro


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se emozionalmente la guerra c'è ancora...l'amore non è concluso. Magari è a brandelli...come Leonida quando scagliò la sua ultima lancia a Serse. Ma non è morto. La razionalità con l'amore non ha niente a che spartire.
> 
> p.s: anche questo è vero...siamo sempre in tempo. Non metto mai nessun limite, nè alla pazzia nè ad altro


la guerra c'e' ancora in ricordo di quello che era... tanti esseri umani agiscono in questo modo... alcuni ci rimangono col partner per compromesso perche' affrontare la realta' di un grande amore finito spesso e' piu' doloroso che tenere quel surrogato e compensare le mancanze in un modo o nell'altro...

Leonida lottava per qualcosa di piu' concreto dell'amore... e c'e' morto...

PS: 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... pazzo


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> la guerra c'e' ancora in ricordo di quello che era... tanti esseri umani agiscono in questo modo... *alcuni ci rimangono col partner per compromesso perche' affrontare la realta' di un grande amore finito spesso e' piu' doloroso che tenere quel surrogato e compensare le mancanze in un modo o nell'altro...*
> 
> Leonida lottava per qualcosa di piu' concreto dell'amore... e c'e' morto...
> 
> ...


Quella secondo me non è più guerra letti...assolutamente no. Sono campi di battaglia pieni di cadaveri...ma si fa finta di non sentirne il fetore. Ci siamo passati tutti o quasi, credo...almeno per qualche periodo della nostra vita.
Leonida...chissà. Sai, non riesco più a fare distinzioni tra effimero, e reale. E' tutto così sfumato...così transitorio.
ps: vedi...si, sono matto


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quella secondo me non è più guerra letti...assolutamente no. Sono campi di battaglia pieni di cadaveri...ma si fa finta di non sentirne il fetore. Ci siamo passati tutti o quasi, credo...almeno per qualche periodo della nostra vita.
> Leonida...chissà. Sai, non riesco più a fare distinzioni tra effimero, e reale. E' tutto così sfumato...così transitorio.
> ps: vedi...si, sono matto


Ma e' quello che dico... si trascina il cadavere a brandelli... 

PS: Sei matto e coraggioso perche' non sai cos'e' un leone...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma e' quello che dico... si trascina il cadavere a brandelli...
> 
> PS: Sei matto e coraggioso perche' non sai cos'e' un leone...


Allora ci eravamo intesi!

ps: ...sta li tutto il fascino per lo scorpione. Il pericolo della scoperta...a volte anche fino all'autodistruzione.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora ci eravamo intesi!
> 
> ps: ...sta li tutto il fascino per lo scorpione. Il pericolo della scoperta...a volte anche fino all'autodistruzione.



Come le falene che cercano la luce e muoiono bruciate... a casa mia si dice "bellu calloni"...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come le falene che cercano la luce e muoiono bruciate... a casa mia si dice "bellu calloni"...


...una nuova specie?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Se tu immaginassi perchè le falene si bruciano sulla luce, ne avresti più rispetto


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...una nuova specie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma io ho rispetto per le falene porelle... ma vedi perche' dovrei iniziare qualcosa che so gia' finirebbe in un massacro?


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io ho rispetto per le falene porelle... ma vedi perche' dovrei iniziare qualcosa che so gia' finirebbe in un massacro?


all'inizio non lo sai...nulla è davvero scritto. Il futuro è mobile...sennò avrebbero ragione quei cazzari di indovini che pensano di indovinarlo con quattro carte in croce.
Sono solo tendenze che vanno interpretate...ma non sai mai come andrà a finire!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> all'inizio non lo sai...nulla è davvero scritto. Il futuro è mobile...sennò avrebbero ragione quei cazzari di indovini che pensano di indovinarlo con quattro carte in croce.
> Sono solo tendenze che vanno interpretate...ma non sai mai come andrà a finire!



Ma oh Moltimordi me ne stai prendendo in giro?

Io e te sarebbe un massacro di almeno due individui... e anche un massacro a rate


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appunto...chi dice di se stesso: sono leale, sincero, et...
> Vabbè dai...è il peggiore
> 
> 
> ...


E' per questo che ho evitato di intervenire in questo thread ...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' per questo che ho evitato di intervenire in questo thread ...



T'aspetto all'inferno


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma oh Moltimordi me ne stai prendendo in giro?
> 
> Io e te sarebbe un massacro di almeno due individui... e anche un massacro a rate





























...a rate????


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> T'aspetto all'inferno


Persa va in purgatorio! Non è un canide bastardo come te


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Persa va in purgatorio! Non è un canide bastardo come te


Persa secondo me viene all'inferno con me o in paradiso... non e' donna da purgatorio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Persa secondo me viene all'inferno con me o in paradiso... non e' donna da purgatorio...








  ...non sono da vie di mezzo ...però se non mi sono meritata il Paradiso io...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...a rate????


Che ti credi che uccidiamo una volta e fine?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Saremmo capaci di riprendere e ri-ucciderci... nascita, morte e tradimento a ripetizione


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che ti credi che uccidiamo una volta e fine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...così mi seduci davvero


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...così mi seduci davvero


Cosi' tu mi spaventi...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosi' tu mi spaventi...
















...e perchè mai?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e perchè mai?



Perche' ti fai sedurre dalla luce che uccide come le falene...


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' ti fai sedurre dalla luce che uccide come le falene...


la luce non uccide...uccide la fiamma. E arrivare alla fiamma non è scritto da nessuna parte, come dicevo più su.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la luce non uccide...uccide la fiamma. E arrivare alla fiamma non è scritto da nessuna parte, come dicevo più su.


Che ne sai che inseguendo la luce prima o poi non arrivi alla fiamma? Quando meno te lo aspetti


----------



## Bruja (14 Aprile 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Che ne sai che inseguendo la luce prima o poi non arrivi alla fiamma? Quando meno te lo aspetti


 
Oggi 14 aprile 2008 istituiamo la giornata mondiale del "MAI DIRE MAI"!!!!  Se ci fosse qualche dissidente può andare democraticamente ad impegnare il suo reparto coccigeo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Oggi 14 aprile 2008 istituiamo la giornata mondiale del "MAI DIRE MAI"!!!!  Se ci fosse qualche dissidente può andare democraticamente ad impegnare il suo reparto coccigeo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Che ti credi... non ci facciamo mancare nulla qua... tutto tranne la limitazioni alla liberta'...


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che ne sai che inseguendo la luce prima o poi non arrivi alla fiamma? Quando meno te lo aspetti


si questo è vero...c'è sempre quella possibilità. Ma anche se ti posi sul muro...magari passa uno e ti da una ciabattata


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si questo è vero...c'è sempre quella possibilità. Ma anche se ti posi sul muro...magari passa uno e ti da una ciabattata



Minchia buongiorno ottimismo...


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia buongiorno ottimismo...


Oggi sono incazzato!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E comunque...anche posarsi quando c'è la luce è una pessima idea....sai quante zanzare non hanno rivisto il sole, per una cazzata del genere?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oggi sono incazzato!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabe' mettiamoci occhiali da sole e protezione 30... alla fine siamo sempre Sardi... a noi il sole ci fa na sega...


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vabe' mettiamoci occhiali da sole e protezione 30... alla fine siamo sempre Sardi... a noi il sole ci fa na sega...


Appunto...io porto pure la fiaschetta di mirto gelato!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Aprile 2008)

lettrice è sarda??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ora mi sono chiare molte cose... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ah terrona!!! ti strappo i baffi e mi ci faccio il tappettino da cesso


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lettrice è sarda???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh brutta disgraziata... che cosa ti spieghi? _Sarda terronna sonno..._

_T'acchiappo ci faccio sallummi per tuttto ll'inverno_!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh brutta disgraziata... che cosa ti spieghi? _Sarda terronna sonno..._
> 
> _T'acchiappo ci faccio sallummi per tuttto ll'inverno_!!!


sardami al cazzo


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sardami al cazzo



Non ce l'hai...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ce l'hai...


me lo faccio prestare....


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

*mialea ti*



mailea ha detto:


> Bella domanda, ma difficile per me rispondere, comunque ci provo.
> A 20 anni ero intransingente, ora lo sono molto ma molto meno.
> Nel tradimento, la viltà è anche paura... paura di rivoluzionare la propria ed altrui vita, paura di perdere una stabilità conquistata nel tempo, paura di ferire chi si è amato, ecc...
> Non si nasce tutti eroi, ad ognuno la sua dose di paure...
> A me è successa una cosa strana, dopo il tradimento ho metabolizzato e poi più nessun rancore... però il mio corpo non è riuscito a seguire la mente... e lo ha rifiutato per sempre...


 

quotolo in pieno tutto.idem


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto... e vi dico i vili spesso mi fanno meno paura dei coraggiosi...


 
copiona.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' ti fai sedurre dalla luce che uccide come le falene...


 
ma proprio le falene dovevi tirare in ballo....mi fanno schifoooooooooo.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lettrice è sarda???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sardami al cazzo


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ce l'hai...


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

Voi siete fori...ma io di piu' perchè rido come una scema.


belle che siete!

ps. pure io fossi terrona di origgine.




Pure tu asu?


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

io l'avevo capito che la iena era sarda..è medusa che è stordita.
Come si fa a non vedere le lunghe trecce di peli che scendono dalle gambette??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e poi le puzza il fiato di filuferro


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma proprio le falene dovevi tirare in ballo....mi fanno schifoooooooooo.



Anche a me


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche a me


...ma che hai acchiappato????


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma che hai acchiappato????


Zitto che oggi sto a terra...


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Zitto che oggi sto a terra...


...cosa succede?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...cosa succede?


Non lo so... oggi mi serve un'illusione


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so... oggi mi serve un'illusione


Le elezioni si rifanno perchè Berlusca è morto....


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Le elezioni si rifanno perchè Berlusca è morto....













M'hai fatto ridere ma come saprai non vivo in sede... la politica Italiana non mi tocca... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Mi toccano piu' questi ladri olandesi


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> M'hai fatto ridere ma come saprai non vivo in sede... la politica Italiana non mi tocca...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non farti toccare troppo, sennò mi ti consumi....


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non farti toccare troppo, sennò mi ti consumi....



Bhe' mi toccano il 52% ogni mese... un po mi consuma di sicuro


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' mi toccano il 52% ogni mese... un po mi consuma di sicuro


Azz..... Vabbè, ma allora guadagni una cifra.... Qua mi sa che ti palperebbero di più, mi sa...


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Azz..... Vabbè, ma allora guadagni una cifra.... Qua mi sa che ti palperebbero di più, mi sa...


ma che dici??? qua si limitano al 45/48%


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma che dici??? qua si limitano al 45/48%


No, se lei, come credo, è una libera professionista, non devi considerare solo l'Irpef...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> No, se lei, come credo, è una libera professionista, non devi considerare solo l'Irpef...



Non sono una libera professionista... oltre al 52% mi palpano 200 euro di assicurazione sanitaria obbligatoria, 500 euro di asilo nido piu' non mi ricordo quanto d'assicurazione personale obbligatoria se hai un mutuo... sai in caso di morte... 

Tranquillo palpano ovunque... non solo in Italia


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono una libera professionista... oltre al 52% mi palpano 200 euro di assicurazione sanitaria obbligatoria, 500 euro di asilo nido piu' non mi ricordo quanto d'assicurazione personale obbligatoria se hai un mutuo... sai in caso di morte...
> 
> Tranquillo palpano ovunque... non solo in Italia


Palpare il giusto è sacrosanto.... 
Vabbè basta a parlare di palpate, però......è primavera e non è esattamente il momento migliore....


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Palpare il giusto è sacrosanto....
> Vabbè basta a parlare di palpate, però......è primavera e non è esattamente il momento migliore....


Vedi il fatto che per me e altri non e' il giusto... io pago per gente che invece preferisce grattarsi il culo a casa e sfornare figli che non puo' mantenere (e se vuoi lavorare stai tranquillo che il lavoro qua lo trovi)... girano a tutti anche agli olandesi girano parecchio... governo ladro...

Infatti basta con le palpate che oggi c'ho la depressione galoppante


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedi il fatto che per me e altri non e' il giusto... io pago per gente che invece preferisce grattarsi il culo a casa e sfornare figli che non puo' mantenere (e se vuoi lavorare stai tranquillo che il lavoro qua lo trovi)... girano a tutti anche agli olandesi girano parecchio... governo ladro...
> 
> Infatti basta con le palpate che oggi *c'ho la depressione galoppante*


Siamo in due...


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2008)

*Letty*

Che dici.... proviamo a chiedere che immediatamente si buchino entrambe le gomme a tutte le biciclette in Olanda? Non risolve molto ma sai che spasso vedere gli olandesi appiedati in contemporanea!!!
Bruja

p.s. A proposito ma quel bambino é sempre là col dito??? Una crepa no eh???


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che dici.... proviamo a chiedere che immediatamente si buchino entrambe le gomme a tutte le biciclette in Olanda? Non risolve molto ma sai che spasso vedere gli olandesi appiedati in contemporanea!!!
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. A proposito ma quel bambino é sempre là col dito??? Una crepa no eh???


Ho deciso di dare una bella randellata al bimbetto...


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' mi toccano *il 52% ogni mese*... un po mi consuma di sicuro


...quanto?????? O sei una vera riccona, o i tulipani sono gli Hannibal Lecter delle tasse...qui tasse sul reddito così le paga il nano.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...quanto?????? O sei una vera riccona, o i tulipani sono gli Hannibal Lecter delle tasse...qui tasse sul reddito così le paga il nano.



Se superi un certo tot e' quello che ti costa... anche il mio ex paga tranquillamente quel tanto... non sono sicuramente una vera riccona


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se superi un certo tot e' quello che ti costa... anche il mio ex paga tranquillamente quel tanto... non sono sicuramente una vera riccona


minchia...e ci lamentiamo in Italia..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vabbè...li almeno i servizi pubblici saranno migliori!


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> minchia...e ci lamentiamo in Italia.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I servizi pubblici in Italia li hanno dismessi da tempo.... Devi andare alla stazione o in un bar....


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> minchia...e ci lamentiamo in Italia.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bhe' le cose funzionano chiaramente da dio... trasposrti... strade... ospedali (anche se io non mi ci son trovata bene)...scuole... servizi sociali... addirittura gli anziano hanno case speciali e assistenza a domicilio...

Pero'... me cojons


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Le elezioni si rifanno perchè Berlusca è morto....


scemo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  con quella faccia di poeta maledetto poi...mi fai ancor piu' ridere


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

*porcolo*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...quanto?????? O sei una vera riccona, o i tulipani sono gli Hannibal Lecter delle tasse...qui tasse sul reddito così le paga il nano.


ciao.


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scemo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zitta tu, triglia.....


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho deciso di dare una bella randellata al bimbetto...


chi apu?


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Zitta tu, triglia.....


okkio che ti lancio un lisca nell'occhio.


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' le cose funzionano chiaramente da dio... trasposrti... strade... ospedali (anche se io non mi ci son trovata bene)...scuole... servizi sociali... addirittura gli anziano hanno case speciali e assistenza a domicilio...
> 
> Pero'... me cojons


ok letti, capisco la rottura...ma almeno le cose funzionano!


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> okkio che ti lancio un lisca nell'occhio.


Và che ti ho appena invitata a cena, eh ? Mi sa che ti tengo a distanza lischica di sicurezza.... Tavoli separati....


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

*Jesus*



Jesus ha detto:


> Và che ti ho appena invitata a cena, eh ? Mi sa che ti tengo a distanza lischica di sicurezza.... Tavoli separati....


 
ho una mira ottima, mi viene meglio da lontano il tiro della lisca


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ok letti, capisco la rottura...ma almeno le cose funzionano!


 

ehi tu , porcolo di un nichilista pentito mi vuoi salutare o ti devi beccare anche tu una trigiata sul muso


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ho una mira ottima, mi viene meglio da lontano il tiro della lisca


Occhiali da sole anche al ristorante allora... E scolapasta in testa....

A proposito... Ma poi resti con una lisca in meno !!!! Da dove te la tiri ? Dal costato ?


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2008)

*Jesus*



Jesus ha detto:


> Occhiali da sole anche al ristorante allora... E scolapasta in testa....
> 
> A proposito... Ma poi resti con una lisca in meno !!!! Da dove te la tiri ? Dal costato ?


Al  costato ci penso io... ho la griglia con la pietra ollare.... viene di un buono che non immagini con un mazzolino di erbe officinali!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Al costato ci penso io... ho la griglia con la pietra ollare.... viene di un buono che non immagini con un mazzolino di erbe officinali!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il costato di Micia ? Mi sa che non basta per due...

Guarda che non sarò Chen, ma son grandino io, sai ?


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ehi tu , porcolo di un nichilista pentito mi vuoi salutare o ti devi beccare anche tu una trigiata sul muso
















  ...


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2008)

*Jesus*



Jesus ha detto:


> Il costato di Micia ? Mi sa che non basta per due...
> 
> Guarda che non sarò Chen, ma son grandino io, sai ?


Grandino? Non faccio fatichina a crederlo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old alesera (17 Aprile 2008)

*.....*

viltà è alzare il telefono davanti a me e dire al ragazzo tradito "Sta qua davanti.....che faccio ci parlo???" come se fossi un maniaco, detto dalla mia ex in ufficio...dopo anni di tradimenti, promesse, pianti e scongiuri!


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Grandino? Non faccio fatichina a crederlo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























  serpis


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Occhiali da sole anche al ristorante allora... E scolapasta in testa....
> 
> A proposito... Ma poi resti con una lisca in meno !!!! Da dove te la tiri ? Dal costato ?


 
ehm..ehmmm so' na donna dalle mille risorse


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> viltà è alzare il telefono davanti a me e dire al ragazzo tradito "Sta qua davanti.....che faccio ci parlo???" come se fossi un maniaco, detto dalla mia ex in ufficio...dopo anni di tradimenti, promesse, pianti e scongiuri!


 
ale, mi è sfuggito qualche pezzo


----------



## Old alesera (18 Aprile 2008)

*...*

bè è stato quando le ha detto tutto...e quando sono andato l'ultima volta da lei lei per tutta risposta ha chiamato lui no? si tratta di mesi fa comuqnue ma dopo quasi 3 anni rinngare ogni cosa mi pare squallido


----------



## Bruja (18 Aprile 2008)

*alesera*



alesera ha detto:


> bè è stato quando le ha detto tutto...e quando sono andato l'ultima volta da lei lei per tutta risposta ha chiamato lui no? si tratta di mesi fa comuqnue ma dopo quasi 3 anni rinngare ogni cosa mi pare squallido


 
Rinnegare.... ma lei stava solo facendo una trattativa da par sua!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old alesera (18 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rinnegare.... ma lei stava solo facendo una trattativa da par sua!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
cioè, cara Bruja?????


----------



## Bruja (18 Aprile 2008)

*alesera*



alesera ha detto:


> cioè, cara Bruja?????


E' di quelle che da una parte lascia sempre il piedino nelòla pèorta e dall'altra confessa che non poteva fare altrimenti.... ergo ha sempre la scelta giusta a spese altrui. Si chiamano parassiti sentimentali o se preferisci traini esistenziali; iol loro conto lo fanno sempre pagare agli altri!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old alesera (18 Aprile 2008)

*...*

bè si quando "pensava" di amarmi e di dover lasciare lui vedi come mi implorava di aspettare......di perdonare.....vabbè ormai è andata.....

anzi penso che ora staranno meglio insieme..... e lo dico senza ipocrisia


----------



## Old Jesus (18 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ehm..ehmmm so' na donna dalle mille risorse


E allora spiegami la battuta della fatichina di Bruja..... 

Non l'ho mica capita....


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E allora spiegami la battuta della fatichina di Bruja.....
> 
> Non l'ho mica capita....


 

Tu sei _grand*ino*_, e lei non fa _fatich*ina*




_ a crederti..professur...ma a che pensi?


----------



## Old Jesus (18 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu sei _grand*ino*_, e lei non fa _fatich*ina*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutto qui ? Quello l'avevo capito da solo....

Pensavo ci fossero doppi sensi....


----------



## Bruja (18 Aprile 2008)

*allora dillo...*



Jesus ha detto:


> Tutto qui ? Quello l'avevo capito da solo....
> 
> Pensavo ci fossero doppi sensi....


Vuoi il signoificato recondito?  Se ti consideri grandino non faccio nessuna fatichina a considerarti un vero omettino!!!  
Naturalmente scherzo, si sa che non resisto ad alcuna battuta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Jesus (18 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vuoi il signoificato recondito? Se ti consideri grandino non faccio nessuna fatichina a considerarti un vero omettino!!!
> Naturalmente scherzo, si sa che non resisto ad alcuna battuta...
> 
> 
> ...


Ti trovo in forma ultimamente..... 

Mi appari diversa, migliore.....

Ma non so se è colpa mia o tua....


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Aprile 2008)

la viltà è anche non vivere per paura di morire


segnatevela che questa è bellissima


----------



## Old Holly (19 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la viltà è anche non vivere per paura di morire
> 
> 
> segnatevela che questa è bellissima



Io ce l'ho addirittura nella firma...


----------



## MariLea (19 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la viltà è anche non vivere per paura di morire
> 
> 
> segnatevela che questa è bellissima


fatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vedi di segnarla bene pure tu maffi


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2008)

*Jesus*



Jesus ha detto:


> Ti trovo in forma ultimamente.....
> 
> Mi appari diversa, migliore.....
> 
> Ma non so se è colpa mia o tua....


 
Io non metto mai limiti alla provvidenza..... può anche essere che tu ultimamente ci abbia inciampato sopra!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Jesus (20 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non metto mai limiti alla provvidenza..... può anche essere che tu ultimamente ci abbia inciampato sopra!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O mi sia piovuta addosso, mandata da qualcuno qui dentro......


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> fatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vedrò di farlo, cara.


----------

